# Thinking for New Zook (2BuckTrademark)



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

ok seeing how 2buck got me hooked on calling it a Zook I geuss that is his trademark..

Anyway I need a Zook as my Columbia is tired, so anyone want to give there opinion on a good Zook?



Huh a Taper giving an Opinion, that's a first:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Odd, someone just said to me in a PM, that we should come out with a line of tools called 2buck tools, I don't think that would go over too well:whistling2:

You know what type of "GOD Zookie you want B joe, just say it:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Odd, someone just said to me in a PM, that we should come out with a line of tools called 2buck tools, I don't think that would go over too well:whistling2:
> 
> You know what type of "GOD Zookie you want B joe, just say it:yes:


What's so wrong with 2buck Tools(tm)? 2buck Taping Tools(tm)? 2buck's Taping Tools(tm)?

I'm placing the 1st order for a Zook(tm) for myself, and a Zookie(tm) for my girl apprentice. I want serial #001.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

suppose to give me ideas here not glorify :notworthy: 2buck

anyway I am going to try a different Zook and am taking a looksee at tape tech not with the plastic slider the older style is it worth it or stay Columbia?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

hey how bout a constant flow system called 2buckupchuck? :jester:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok I'm sure that I am not the best one to answer or maybe even give my opinion, because I do not own a zook, but I'm going too anyway.:thumbup:
If I was in your shoes, I would stay with Columbia, simply because of their customer service. It is obviously far superior to tt, and I'm not only basing this on recent events.
You can search the threads and it would seem that tt has a history of customer service issues. 
You could also maybe call walltools and see what brand they would recommed based on your needs and use.
Or even All Wall, I only prefer walltools because of the service and advice they have given me.
jmo:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks gotmud, Columbia is on the phone to assist in times of dispare


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gotmud said:


> Ok I'm sure that I am not the best one to answer or maybe even give my opinion, because I do not own a zook, but I'm going too anyway.:thumbup:
> If I was in your shoes, I would stay with Columbia, simply because of their customer service. It is obviously far superior to tt, and I'm not only basing this on recent events.
> You can search the threads and it would seem that tt has a history of customer service issues.
> You could also maybe call walltools and see what brand they would recommed based on your needs and use.
> ...


 Yea if ur going 2 buy a Zooka? Give Brandon a shout at walltools and buy the best,The hardened by columbia:thumbup: If u do please dont tell me as it will only cost me money as i will want 1


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea if ur going 2 buy a Zooka? Give Brandon a shout at walltools and buy the best,The hardened by columbia:thumbup: If u do please dont tell me as it will only cost me money as i will want 1


Lemme give ya some insight, to fly UK USA is super cheap chap, so jump flight do a holiday and go home with a smile on your face and a Zook in hand, oh they are Canadian so fly there, stay away from Toronto it's a dump


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Lemme give ya some insight, to fly UK USA is super cheap chap, so jump flight do a holiday and go home with a smile on your face and a Zook in hand, oh they are Canadian so fly there, stay away from Toronto it's a dump


Nope, better for him to go straight to the states, he will pay more in Canuck Land. Plus your right about Toronto, it sucks. Not a good place to go if you only speak english:whistling2:

Check out the drywall master. They also have a quick release gate on them now. Seen one at our supply house, though I don't see it on their web site

http://www.drywallmastertools.com/master-automatic-taper.php


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Nope, better for him to go straight to the states, he will pay more in Canuck Land. Plus your right about Toronto, it sucks. Not a good place to go if you only speak english:whistling2:
> 
> Check out the drywall master. They also have a quick release gate on them now. Seen one at our supply house, though I don't see it on their web site
> 
> http://www.drywallmastertools.com/master-automatic-taper.php



Not so sure if it is the English thing


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ok seeing how 2buck got me hooked on calling it a Zook I geuss that is his trademark..
> 
> Anyway I need a Zook as my Columbia is tired, so anyone want to give there opinion on a good Zook?
> 
> ...


 I have a COL and a DM,,,,, they both are good,,, so if you want to try a new one,,,get a DM,,, just keep your COL around for the top angles,cause,,,,

THEY ARE THE BEST AND EASIEST ON EM,,,,

However,,,, its your chicken,,,pick it as you see fit !!!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I have never had to deal with tape tech columbia or any other company where I have brought their brand of tools. When I'm looking for new tools I have the luxury of going into a local store and picking the one I think is the coolest knowing that if I have any problems they will take care of everything for me. 
And I spend enough money in there 10% is usually not a problem.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have never had to deal with tape tech columbia or any other company where I have brought their brand of tools. When I'm looking for new tools I have the luxury of going into a local store and picking the one I think is the coolest knowing that if I have any problems they will take care of everything for me.
> And I spend enough money in there 10% is usually not a problem.


 ???????


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I should clarify that my post was supposed to be in response to a previous post to buy strictly on customer service. Guess I forgot to add the quote.

I just got a new phone and trying to work on the net with it is frustrating sometimes.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have never had to deal with tape tech columbia or any other company where I have brought their brand of tools. When I'm looking for new tools I have the luxury of going into a local store and picking the one I think is the coolest knowing that if I have any problems they will take care of everything for me.
> And I spend enough money in there 10% is usually not a problem.


Well said but there are some Fuk-Head Suppliers out their I am thinking of carry 2 brand so if some sh%thead Pisses me, of to the other

Some Beech with fat tits tried to do me in for 10 Nailbox blades for 180 bucks, I walked right out the door, 335 for a 3.5 regular flusher at that,went somewhere else and got it for less wayyy less


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Well said but there are some Fuk-Head Suppliers out their I am thinking of carry 2 brand so if some sh%thead Pisses me, of to the other
> 
> Some Beech with fat tits tried to do me in for 10 Nailbox blades for 180 bucks, I walked right out the door, 335 for a 3.5 regular flusher at that,


A beech with fat tits tried to do you ,and you walked??:blink:...lol!!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> A beech with fat tits tried to do you ,and you walked??:blink:...lol!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> A beech with fat tits tried to do you ,and you walked??:blink:...lol!!!!


 I know,,,, kinda strains credulity,,,don't it????


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I know,,,, kinda strains credulity,,,don't it????


Strain the wallet


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


>


I couldn't help myself Joe! I like fat tits!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

:blink:



moore said:


> I couldn't help myself Joe! I like fat tits!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> suppose to give me ideas here not glorify :notworthy: 2buck


You're missing the possibilities, like maybe getting to read 2buck's response to getting a cease and desist order from Ames' lawyers for using names that might be considered _confusingly similar_ to their Bazooka(R) trademark.

I couldn't really think of a good enough reason for you to switch from Columbia, so didn't offer another idea.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JustMe said:


> You're missing the possibilities, like 2buck's response to getting a cease and desist order from Ames' lawyers for using names that might be considered _confusingly similar_ to their Bazooka(R) trademark.
> 
> I couldn't really think of a good enough reason for you to switch from Columbia, so didn't offer another idea.


thanks for that I really liked the Columbia and learned on those tools


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JustMe said:


> You're missing the possibilities, like 2buck's response to getting a cease and desist order from Ames' lawyers for using names that might be considered _confusingly similar_ to their Bazooka(R) trademark.
> 
> I couldn't really think of a good enough reason for you to switch from Columbia, so didn't offer another idea.


there are a couple Jokers:jester: out there that might of adapted others names to there lines...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> thanks for that I really liked the Columbia and learned on those tools










Tape worm tools all the way joe:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JustMe said:


> You're missing the possibilities, like 2buck's response to getting a cease and desist order from Ames' lawyers for using names that might be considered _confusingly similar_ to their Bazooka(R) trademark.
> 
> I couldn't really think of a good enough reason for you to switch from Columbia, so didn't offer another idea.


well 2buck uses Tape Tech and admits the Zook is Tape tech just his slang for it

Slang(R) I was thinking on a Tape Tech Bozooka


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> well 2buck uses Tape Tech and admits the Zook is Tape tech just his slang for it
> 
> Slang(R) I was thinking on a Tape Tech Bozooka


I find most guys in the trade where I am say things like, zook, zookie godzookie, (that ones mine) tube, or bazooka. People who you talk to , and find out your a taper, Always seem to ask do you use that, bazooka thing, or that tube thing that puts the tape on the wall. Never do I hear the term Automatic taper said though:yes:

Which gets me thinking, every time I bump into someone who sees the zookie run for the 1st time, their like cool, that's cheating, you job is so easy............ I go fill the tube up, pass it out to them with one arm extended, to make it look lite, and go , here try it....... I love the looks on their face when the grab onto it:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I find most guys in the trade where I am say things like, zook, zookie godzookie, (that ones mine) tube, or bazooka. People who you talk to , and find out your a taper, Always seem to ask do you use that, bazooka thing, or that tube thing that puts the tape on the wall. Never do I hear the term Automatic taper said though:yes:
> 
> Which gets me thinking, every time I bump into someone who sees the zookie run for the 1st time, their like cool, that's cheating, you job is so easy............ I go fill the tube up, pass it out to them with one arm extended, to make it look lite, and go , here try it....... I love the looks on their face when the grab onto it:thumbup:


Ya know Tubebuck I don't even realize the weight:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Ya know Tubebuck I don't even realize the weight:yes:


You will, wait till your shoulders go:yes:

I'm down to 7 pumps in the tube now, only fill er up when I know I got a few good runs of horizontals now. And to keep it constantly in the air for angles now, forget it, I drop it down to the floor now at the end of a run. 

But to me, still the best way to install tape, and so what if some guy in a unit might get his tapes on one hour faster than me, it all works out in the wash at the end, pay days on Friday, and I still may of worked less hours than him by then,,,, so.......


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You will, wait till your shoulders go:yes:
> 
> I'm down to 7 pumps in the tube now, only fill er up when I know I got a few good runs of horizontals now. And to keep it constantly in the air for angles now, forget it, I drop it down to the floor now at the end of a run.
> 
> But to me, still the best way to install tape, and so what if some guy in a unit might get his tapes on one hour faster than me, it all works out in the wash at the end, pay days on Friday, and I still may of worked less hours than him by then,,,, so.......



thought we had this convo about balance and eating right with some exercise, you been hanging out at Mama Bravo's


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Tape worm tools all the way joe:whistling2:



pass on the TW don't like the name or Logo


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> suppose to give me ideas here not glorify :notworthy: 2buck
> 
> anyway I am going to try a different Zook and am taking a looksee at tape tech not with the plastic slider the older style is it worth it or stay Columbia?


If you have an old Columbia Taper and like it, I guarantee you will be completely satisfied with our new one. Every taper that we send out is built by our assembler that has been building Tapers for 17 years and hand checked by me before they go out along with every other tool.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I sure like the looks of the Columbia Taper that is the hardened one. Nice! I. am. going. to. buy. one. soon!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I sure like the looks of the Columbia Taper that is the hardened one. Nice! I. am. going. to. buy. one. soon!


It's a awesome tool have a drywall master , tape tech , and the Columbias won't even use the others anymore . Smooth so go ahead Tim u know you need it


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have two TT's. One is 17 years old and one ten or so. I have a guy that runs it I taped a house by myself this weekend. Didn't realize how bad they both are. One leaks out the side and gets so much mud around the cutter chain, it is hard to cut the tape. The other one is so loose... Scream! Spent more time getting one to run right. Seemed like it took twice as long to tape. I came home and got on Wall Tools and put one in the cart. But I better wait until I know I have the money to cover. Need that one more guy to pay before I send the order.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I have two TT's. One is 17 years old and one ten or so. I have a guy that runs it I taped a house by myself this weekend. Didn't realize how bad they both are. One leaks out the side and gets so much mud around the cutter chain, it is hard to cut the tape. The other one is so loose... Scream!


I ran another taper's older TT awhile ago, that was loose. Lots of miles on it. But I have to say it ran nice.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The oldest one skips or maybe the better word would be sort of jumps a cog. Then you have a dry spot just out of the blue.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I have two TT's. One is 17 years old and one ten or so. I have a guy that runs it I taped a house by myself this weekend. Didn't realize how bad they both are. One leaks out the side and gets so much mud around the cutter chain, it is hard to cut the tape. The other one is so loose... Scream! Spent more time getting one to run right. Seemed like it took twice as long to tape. I came home and got on Wall Tools and put one in the cart. But I better wait until I know I have the money to cover. Need that one more guy to pay before I send the order.


You'll love that tube easy to clean cap opens up one pin and your in . Easiest tube on angles by far . I hear waiting on money need a bead roller mud head and compound tube and need new business sweat shirts made .somebody hurry up and pay me:jester:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

People are slower and slower paying. *Sigh*


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> People are slower and slower paying. *Sigh*


I recently hired a new collection department its made by easton made of aluminum and rides next to the front seat of my van . My new best friend:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> If you have an old Columbia Taper and like it, I guarantee you will be completely satisfied with our new one. Every taper that we send out is built by our assembler that has been building Tapers for 17 years and hand checked by me before they go out along with every other tool.



Thanks I just went to the carwash and gave my old Columbia Taper a wash and some tweaks to it recently, don't mean to shake you up:jester:, I always was happy with your tools, thing is we got some real funny:jester: suppliers who try to jack us.. 

I seen your Nevada Trade Video on the new Auto Taper of your and the new Hydramatic handle, nice go

Columbia Tools are like Cadillac's, now I wonder if I can pick up some girls with it


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

think I got to change my name seeing how I run Columbia, how bout 

Hydramatic-Joe

Columbia-Joe?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That would sound cool, Joe!

SDR, I remember going with my Dad nearly forty years ago to collect on a house. He knocked on the door with a drywall hatchet and said we were here to get a check or we were taking our drywall. We took a check... I was in high school. Wonder how that would work these days. Not so good, I bet. Too man lawyers.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Why does the Columbia taper tape angles easier than a Tape Tech or any others?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Why does the Columbia taper tape angles easier than a Tape Tech or any others?


I try'd a Tape Tech Once 


Once

it was not as comfortable to run angles:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That is intriguing. I have only taped with a Tape Tech.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

think the tube is slightly longer and slightly thinner


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Why does the Columbia taper tape angles easier than a Tape Tech or any others?


I would say it's all about the drag.

With what we got, TT/DM, I find the TT has a lot less drag/tension on it. So the less drag the better, but then some of that can be as simple as the plunger and bushings, and I guess your brake setting.

But still, just for a simple upright in a corner, I find you half to give the DM a bit more length on the tape, or get lower to the floor with it, well are TT you don't

That's why I don't like to run other guys tubes, I might like them, which will cost me money down the road


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The grass is greener on the other side. 
I think I will make sure everything works as best it can on the two I have. I will have a back up just in case.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Why does the Columbia taper tape angles easier than a Tape Tech or any others?


 Aaron,,,this would be a great place for a Col plug!!!!!!!

Its got something to do with a split wheel design


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmm... just works better, then. Now I am being pushed over the edge to buy one!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Why does the Columbia taper tape angles easier than a Tape Tech or any others?


I think as 2 buck said its in the drag and the Columbia is adjustable just push the switch and lighten the drag up in the. Angles


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I would say it's all about the drag.
> 
> With what we got, TT/DM, I find the TT has a lot less drag/tension on it. So the less drag the better, but then some of that can be as simple as the plunger and bushings, and I guess your brake setting.
> 
> ...



thanks TubeBuck I let a guy use my Columbia and he freaked out and asked me what the &*% I did to the thing as it ran so smooth down the wall with out any drag, mind you I lessened the tension on the Brake wheel and threw some marine grease where the Gaskets went, was talking to Columbia think it was AAron on the phone, he said you took it apart....... you took it apart...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Aaron,,,this would be a great place for a Col plug!!!!!!!
> 
> Its got something to do with a split wheel design


No ,,, don't tell us, I might half to buy one then:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Hmm... just works better, then. Now I am being pushed over the edge to buy one!


try before you buy

ask a Taper running Columbia if ya can tape a few miles if he says no tell him for free........

not sure if he lessened the drag or the gooped up marine grease to the gaskets

mind you mine ran better than one guys taper, his was like pushing a steam roller down the wall


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> No ,,, don't tell us, I might half to buy one then:blink:


 LOL,,, I know they ain't gold colored,,,but they ,,,,,,,,,,
,
,
,
,
sorry, my COL keyboard just slid down the screen!!!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> LOL,,, I know they ain't gold colored,,,but they ,,,,,,,,,,
> ,
> ,
> ,
> ...




:laughing:


well I guess I am not going to the competitors


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Why does the Columbia taper tape angles easier than a Tape Tech or any others?


One of the main reasons is the two part push rod. On our Taper the push rod/clutch release is separate from the cable pulley that the creaser wire runs on, so when you have the creaser arms in the corner there is no tension on your gears.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> One of the main reasons is the two part push rod. On our Taper the push rod/clutch release is separate from the cable pulley that the creaser wire runs on, so when you have the creaser arms in the corner there is no tension on your gears.


Instead of the name of "2 part push rod" You should of called it the 
'2buck push rod' Has a nice ring to it:thumbup:

But on a serous side, do you have a vid or something on how it works, or a pic of your new tube


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

I posted a link of a video that displays the separation between the cable pulley and the push rod. It's at 2:14 mark, all it shows is how there is no pressure on the push rod when the creaser arms are being activated.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150762975685125


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> One of the main reasons is the two part push rod. On our Taper the push rod/clutch release is separate from the cable pulley that the creaser wire runs on, so when you have the creaser arms in the corner there is no tension on your gears.



Thanks for the insight Aaron I was wondering when you would give a more definite answer


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just placed an order! I am excited about gettign a new taper. Haven't had a new taper for ten years, I think. It has been around quite a while. The gold monster treated me well. Looking forward to getting to know a different color taper from Canada. Shipping says three to five days. Oh, it's gonna be a long three to five days!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats Tim - just in time for Christmas ! Enjoy your new present.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Just placed an order! I am excited about gettign a new taper. Haven't had a new taper for ten years, I think. It has been around quite a while. The gold monster treated me well. Looking forward to getting to know a different color taper from Canada. Shipping says three to five days. Oh, it's gonna be a long three to five days!!


Keep me posted I have the older Version, :thumbsup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats tim! I'm sure you deserve it!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't know about deserving it. Thinking it will be nice to have a shiny new taper. Shiny for one day. :thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Don't know about deserving it. Thinking it will be nice to have a shiny new taper. Shiny for one day. :thumbup:


That's Shine-ee


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations on the new taper did you buy the standard Columbia or the hardened I know you had your eye on it.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The hardened one.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Just placed an order! I am excited about gettign a new taper. Haven't had a new taper for ten years, I think. It has been around quite a while. The gold monster treated me well. Looking forward to getting to know a different color taper from Canada. Shipping says three to five days. Oh, it's gonna be a long three to five days!!



Got the cable roller and new chain side believe you me the newer parts (Taper) are without a doubt better


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Good deal, Joe! Anything to make life a bit easier!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I posted a link of a video that displays the separation between the cable pulley and the push rod. It's at 2:14 mark, all it shows is how there is no pressure on the push rod when the creaser arms are being activated.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150762975685125


 Man,, I just watched that video,,,,, My Col taper is 6 years old,,,,but its so outdated,,,, IF I wasn't old and washed out,,,I'll sell it and buy a new one!!!!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Man,, I just watched that video,,,,, My Col taper is 6 years old,,,,but its so outdated,,,, IF I wasn't old and washed out,,,I'll sell it and buy a new one!!!!!!



Just go and buy one anyway:jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Just go and buy one anyway:jester:


 Dern man,,,,, I HATE it when someone calls my bluff,,,,LOL

Your right tho,,,no doubt


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Dern man,,,,, I HATE it when someone calls my bluff,,,,LOL
> 
> Your right tho,,,no doubt



I just Re and reeee'd my old Col Taper after taking a looksee at that video I am sweating

did you see the glitter of that housing?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gave my Col Taper a tune and ran it the other day, runs good and a beaut omce again, felt tight:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Where would we find these tools? Here?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Where would we find these tools? Here?



if ya see any there let me know fast


----------

